# Are you tired of seeing hatchling RTs yet?! Baby#4 hatched today!



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 7, 2014)

Today was day#60 for this clutch, so I peeked into the incubator... and saw little eyeballs staring back at me! This one must have been sitting in the egg for a bit, half out, because when I picked it up to move it onto a moist towel, the egg disintegrated in my hand. 







Each of these eggs has been just as exciting as the first one. I don't think I'll ever get tired of this!


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2014)

How could we be sick of them. We don't get many hatchling RT posted. He so cute.


----------



## pam (Jun 7, 2014)

Soooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 7, 2014)

@Jacqui would love this one too... has a split scute, although not as wild as the first baby... 





I find it interesting that so far 2 out of 4 babies have split scutes. The incubation was at 89 degrees, and I used a Hydrofarm thermostat and piled blankets on top and around the incubator to keep temps constant, so the fluctuations were minimal. I think @N2TORTS said a while ago that there are other factors that contribute to split scutes. I'm making note of them in my little tortoise notebook, to see over the years how many (and from which female) have splits. All 6 eggs are from my Timmy girl. None of the others have laid yet.


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2014)

Ooh that will be interesting. They are so cute.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 7, 2014)

Precious pics!  Will never tire of them 

The split scutes are really interesting


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 7, 2014)

How cute. may one day I also can hatch some.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 7, 2014)

Never tired! Two more to go.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 7, 2014)

Never gets old, each and every one is so very special!


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!!


Joey


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2014)

Some splits seem to be a genetic factor, not the incubation temps.


----------



## Star-of-India (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice! I only get tired of the fact that there's a limit to how many different tortoises I can collect. And I'm confronted by that dilemma with all the baby pics! ;-)


----------

